# Nice Yellowfin



## Todd1700 (May 3, 2015)

Went out last Tuesday morning on an overnight trip. Had a blast. My first deep sea fishing trip. We limited out on red snapper, caught some wahoo and kings trolling. We caught a lot of yellow fin tuna and black fin tuna but this one below was the star of the trip. 214 lbs. I was minding the reel when he struck and I would love to tell you I fought him all by my lonesome but several of us took turns. Took 2 hours and 45 minutes to put him in the boat. He wore us out but what fun. I think I may have to do this again.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a beast for sure.
Congrats on getting hooked for life....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful fish. Congratulations.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn that's a goodin'


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, you should probably just quit now.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Yeah, you should probably just quit now.


For sure.
Really no where left to go.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> For sure.
> Really no where left to go.


Agree haha awesome fish


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a monster for the 1st trip. WTG


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Like Joey said, there not much more in the gulf that's gonna beat that.


Put me first on the list when you start giving away all your fishing gear to find a new hobby.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Is that even reel?
Wtg. Nice
Whyme


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

HELL OF A YFT, CONGRATS! And on ya 1st trip, or any trip for that matter....


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Not often you here anyone say 200# yellowfin and think they're off on the low side. That's a trophy for the Gulf. Congrats


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Man what a fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Very much a trophy of the Gulf. Great work team.


----------

